# Cz97



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a few CZ's, alright, more than a few, but I wanted one in .45. The CZ97 seemed to be what I wanted, but try to find one? LGS, and when I say local, I mean in a 50 mile radius. No luck. Cabela's don't stock it, maybe could order it, no idea how long. I finally found one on line, first time for me other than C&R's. it certainly was worth the hassle. A reliable, tack driving pistol. I shot the state LESB course with it and maxed it. If your looking for a full sized steel .45, this may be it. 97 on top 75 b bottom.


----------



## R.A.N.G.E.R (Oct 25, 2017)

Saw this post and wondered when I’d made it — but wait, wasn’t me after all. But it could have been exactly what I would said except the part about finding a 97. I have yet to find any. Someone told me they are still being made, even, but have yet to see a single listing...shoot, did your source have any more? 

Anyway, nice gun, nice photo!

-t


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Oak Hill Ventures, LLC Didn't rip me off either. $730.00 plus the $25.00 to the FFL dealer. It's worth it.


----------

